
Proposal for Website Content Reuse & Sharing - giberti
http://af-design.com/blog/2012/02/22/proposal-for-website-content-reuse-sharing/
======
giberti
This proposal suggests extending the existing Open Graph Protocol to better
define how content can be shared on third party sites such as Pinterest.

